# Favorite Camping Spot



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Where is your favorite camping spot?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anywhere far from civilization...preferably with lots of trees and a lake!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

For me it has to have 3 things:

Fishing Bolth lake and river 

Solitude or at least not right on top of each other 

Riding area for ATV


So I have two favorites now I love to camp past fish lake on the way to UM creek, or in fairview canyon by the apareen trail system. These are "must go" places every year!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The few times I've been out camping, I liked going by the North Fork of the Duchesne river, kinda by Murdock Basin or up in the mountains anywhere else. There is a place called Marble Valley in the Marble Mountains of California that is out in the middle of nowhere surrounded by huge limestone sinks and cliffs.... its a place my dad used to go spelunking every year and although I never hunted or fished up there, it sure was a spectacular place to visit. I'd go back I could actually remember how to get there.... I do have it marked on Google Earth but on the ground, I'm sure I'd get lost.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I love a few places up Logan Canyon and Potter Pond area down in the Manti La Sal's. I like to be nearing fishing, hunting, and remote areas; if that is possible. My favorite spot has way to many people, but it still beats the city. I like to be able to go ride four wheelers in the same area, and there has to be lots of wildlife.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

my favorite spot to camp has got to be the millers flat area. there is a whole lot of different activities to do there fishing, hiking, atving, and geocaching galor up there. sad thing is i only made it up there for one measley night this summer. not going to happen again.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Anywhere far from civilization...preferably with lots of trees and a lake!


+1


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

anywhere you have to hike into that has lakes and streams.

boulders and uitas fit that category.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> its a place my dad used to go *spelunking* every year and although I never hunted or fished up there, it sure was a spectacular place to visit.


I must ask. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Nat saying, I don't want you all hot-spoting my favorite site!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure that I have a favorite anymore. Mountains, desert, forests, beach — they've all been good. My least favorite camping spot was at 12 or 13 when our Scoutmaster talked us all into building and sleeping in a snowcave. It was the longest night of my life — I froze my butt off. :x


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

ORVIS wrote: 


> Solitude or at least not right on top of each other
> 
> Riding area for ATV


Tell me where that exists? I'de like to go there, most of the time when Camping and ATV's go together there are 100's of others in the area or maybe it just seems that way with the kids riding circles around the camp.

*Solitude sounds good to me!!!*


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

The deep, piney woods above Soapstone Mountain. I could live there.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

SPELUNKING is basically cave exploring


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks.
I guess I have been Spelunking before and never really knew it.
Now, I am only allowed to explore one cave.....Well, maybe two.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

My wifes late uncle has some property up above Mt. Pleasant. Very beautiful a little lake big fish and lots of places to ride an ATV. Best thing is its gated and I have a key.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> My wifes late uncle has some property up above Mt. Pleasant. Very beautiful a little lake big fish and lots of places to ride an ATV. Best thing is its gated and I have a key.


That sounds nice!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> SPELUNKING is basically cave exploring


Thats correct. My dad was huge into it.... he was a member of the Shasta Area Grotto and Redding Area Grotto and had a national membership with the National Speliological Society which had "caving" conventions all over. We went to Wyoming, South Dakota, New Mexico and all over in between chasing underground unknowns. There actually is a cave named after me by Shasta Lake in California..... dad and his friend found this cave, I got scared and didn't want to go in so to make me feel better, they named it after me. The Marble Mountains where we camped a ton is kinda like the Uinta type areas.... just high alpine area with quite a bit of area above timberline. My dad worked in Carlsbad Caverns and used to go and survey caves that he found so that they could be recorded with the NSS and there was one up above Marble Valley that he and friends surveyed for over three miles.... so we spent tons of time up there with him while he was doing that. Pretty cool stuff but I'm pretty bad about being claustrophobic so I had a hard time being underground in tight crawlways and stuff.... uggghhh.... gives me the creeps just thinking about it. There's a reason narrow natural caves have nicknames for tight spots like "Fat Mans Misery" and Crystal Drano" and things like that.... :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have alot of favorites. I would say my all time favorite is down around the Fishlake, Joes valley areas. There are some awesome fishing holes, you can ride ATV's & there is tons of wildlife around. I enjoy anywhere in the uintah's or Smith & More House areas.(tough to avoid the people there though). The place I camp the most at every year is the Currant Creek area, mainly because of the short drive from the Salt Lake Area. If im going for a camping trip mainly focused on fishing, Its either Flaming Gorge, Fish Lake or Lake powell. I guess I cant really say I have a real favorite. As long as im in the mountains , its all good!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Spelunking- caving. Boulders or SW Wyoming.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Petersen said:


> My least favorite camping spot was at 12 or 13 when our Scoutmaster talked us all into building and sleeping in a snowcave. It was the longest night of my life - I froze my butt off. :x


+2, my last experience was as the scoutmaster, once I realized "this sure would be a stupid way to die, my poor kids all alone...." I could not get close to sleeping after that so I ended up in the back of my truck--much colder there. Those make for very long nights.

I think my favorite spot is similar to others' comments, I have a buddy with 100 acres on the Manti's, nothing spectacular, but his own spot, no booming music, no losers going 100mph on atvs at midnight, nice serene area where we also hunt. We really enjoy it.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorite spot is surrounded by trees, has a nice grassy meadow in the middle, and a stream running through. It is great nobody knows its there, its like my own private spot up in the ashley national forrest


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > My least favorite camping spot was at 12 or 13 when our Scoutmaster talked us all into building and sleeping in a snowcave. It was the longest night of my life - I froze my butt off. :x
> ...


+3. When I was scoutmaster and found out they (district scouters) wanted us to build snow caves. I said no way. The animals all come out of the high country when the snow piles up, Native Americans went to their winter camps, so why do they want us to do that? We went to the west desert for our winter campouts. Still cold, but very little, if any, snow. The scouts always had fun.

Uintas are my favorite place; Hoop Lake, Lyman Lake, and Red Castle areas in particular.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

holman927 said:


> My wifes late uncle has some property up above Mt. Pleasant. Very beautiful a little lake big fish and lots of places to ride an ATV. Best thing is its gated and I have a key.


So buddy ol pal When we going? :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Kings peak area about a mile past dollar lake!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Petersen said:
> ...


+4 sleeping in a snow cave was by far the worst nights sleep i have ever had. I remember it like it was yesterday and it was 18 years ago.... i hope scouts dont have to do this anymore....


----------

